# Baneblade to Fellblade conversion



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Good day everyone

Its really good to be back on Heresy. When I started out on my 40k journey a couple of years ago I jumped right into it with some crazy scratch builds. I enjoy the hobby a lot and that is why I still have all my stuff  A bit more dusty and rusty (the tools not me) but still working. So to the project log...

I decided to convert a Baneblade I bought and built just before I took a break from the hobby. I caught up a tad with the rules of 7th ed and the new Chaos codex and felt that converting the Baneblade to a Fellblade rather than playing a normal Baneblade sounded like a lot more fun.

*Motivation for the conversion*
I thought that making the Baneblade look like the Iron Legion got their hands on it and turned it into a Fellblade rather than make it look like a Fellblade replica (which would be harder) would be a lot more fun than just playing a Chaos Baneblade. This means that most parts on the Baneblade had to be re-purposed into the functional parts of the Fellblade (if that makes any sense)

A few things need to be done on the Baneblade for the transformation to be complete:

*Step 1*
With 4 sponsons (2 on each side) the Baneblade has a lot of options. The Fellblade on the other hand rocks 1 sponson on each side and no twin linked bolter with single lascannon bollocks. 1 x Quadlascannon. Step 1 is to convert the two sponsons per side to a single quadlascannon sponson with as little effort as possible.

*Step 2*
Converting the Baneblade main cannon to a Fellblade Twin-linked accelerator cannon. I will be cutting up the 2 setups they provide you with the kit to turn them into the Accelerator cannon.

*Step 3*
Making the hull look closer to a Fellblade than a Baneblade. Still no idea how to do this. 

*Step 4*
Adding the Chaos bits. Im going to add some blades to the tracks, some Chaos iconography everywhere and desecrate the old Baneblade.

*Step 1 - Pictures*








The Baneblade after assembly ( already did it a few years ago). Two sponsons per side.









Two of the sponsons converted to the twin-linked quadlascannons for the fellblade. They will stand out from the hull more than the basic sponsons. Also converted the turrets to have twin-linked lascannons instead of the single lascannon. Finally I pinned the top and bottom turrets to one another so they swivle together. Moving the top turret will move the bottom turret with it.

Thats it for now. As I progress I will upload more pictures. Good to be back :grin:


----------



## WARMASTERWILLIE (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok, absolutely love this idea! The sponson convertion is realy original havnt seen anything like it! I keep eyeing up a fellblade for my death guard but can justify the price..... You've give me hope brother! 

In regards to the body of it where me I'd just smooth down some of the sufaces, the armour plateing is a bit bussy.


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Thnx Warmasterwillie. Ive just completed the other sponson as well. Pictures below.

I see the fellblade model is a smooth model with a round main turret. I will maybe try to place some chaos related armor over some of the existing body. I want to make it look like a Baneblade got turned into a Fellblade though. Still thinking about what Im going to do. 

Please keep the comments and ideas coming. Thats why I love this community 

*Step 1 - Pictures (continued)*








A front view with both sponsons positioned









Other sponson from the side. I filled in some holes with plasticard and rivet pieces of armor. 









This is the inside of the sponson. Used a long sowing needle and cut of the ends. Then drilled the turret pins, stuck them over the needle and glued their tops to the top of the turret.

Next up, the main gun!


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Looking nice so far! Using the needle was a good idea.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Absolutely loving this. Welcome back to the hobby!



koosbeer said:


> Used a long sowing needle and cut of the ends.


I often use paper clips of various sizes (bought from the dollar store no doubt) cut up to do similar things. Good improvisation!


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

*Step 2 - Pictures*
This was great to do! It turned out awesome even if I have to say so myself!









Starting off with the parts 








The two stock cannons of the baneblade all cut up and glued to some pipes.








Assembled with some details and coverings done.


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

*Step 2 - Pictures*
Cannon glued and pieces together. Looking good


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

*Steo 3 - Pictures*
The body work part is something that I will have to do with trial and error. I am going to do something with the tracks first. I remove some hull pieces to expose more track. Obviously there is no track to expose so I had to make some track. 

This part is really still being developed but I would love some input on this. What do you guys think?










Im going to try and do something like this with the tracks (see below):









Comments welcome


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good, i'll admit that i'm not a massive fan of the sponsons, that's just personal preference though, they look a little weedy for my taste. Too many thin tubes spread too far apart. 
The main gun looks great. 
The treads on that superheavy below are oppressor treads from blood and skulls industry. I used them on my killkrusher tank.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay very innovative idea, but think you could refine this better. The sponsons do not gel with the rest of the build in my opinion, they look a bit delicate and not as brutal as the rest. I think you would have been better served by having the quad las cannon in a tight group, by mounting them all in the heavy bolter sponsons with the 2 top barrels shorter than the bottom.


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

@GrimzagGorwazza: I like the idea of the sponsons but I do agree they are a tad weedy as you put it. Im playing around with some ideas to make them look more beefy and chaosy. Any suggestions would be much appreciated  Im considering making them a bit shorter as well. Will keep updating the log as I progress. With regards to the treads, those are awesome. Problem is its going to cost as much as a new baneblade to get them to South Africa so I am stuck making them myself. I am partial to plasticard so will see if I can get something decent made.
@Oldman78: Thanks for the feedback. As mentioned above I am playing around with ideas to make it look more brutal. Any suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Just my opinion old boy, I just think having the las cannons the way I mentioned would make it have a tidier look like the forgeworld model, I am looking forward to seeing this progress, you have a fondness it seems for chopping stuff up and making it your way


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

@Oldman78: Nah I appreciate the comments. Doing it like you said would have been a lot easier I have to admit. I do like adding my own mark to already great models. Like I said in the earlier post, this Baneblade should look like Chaos got their hands on it and converted it to what they needed. 

Below is what I am moving towards with the sponsons. Im going to add some chaos insignia on the sides and chains. Always chains


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

And spikes, spikes always mean chaos!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I think if i were to be trying to alter it myself, i'd go down the route of reducing the neight of the actual sponson box which sits between the guns, thereby bringing the two turrets closer together. Maybe even half the height. Currently it's 6 rivets tall, including the trim at top and bottom. I'd reduce it to 4 rivets, the 2 on the trims and 2 in the middle. 
That'd bring your weapons closer together and stop people from focussing their gaze between the turrets, at the very tempting hatch target. 
The problem with that solution is that you're linking mechanism would need modifying.

Edit: Tentacleeeessssss!!!!!


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

A year later and the Fellblade is done. Painted as well. I experimented a lot with this model and Im quite happy with how it turned out. Also learnt some new painting techniques so dont be too brutal. Tried out some new stuff that Im going to use on my Renegade Knight titans.

Anyway, here he is Iron warriors fellblade...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That looks awesome. All the hard work paid off! :drinks:


----------



## Mthames (Dec 28, 2016)

New to heresy. Hoping to start building my own kits soon any advice.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Loving it. What's it called?


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> Loving it. What's it called?


Thank you  Havent thought of a name yet. I dont play as much as I should (at all actually) and I think depending on how it behaves during a game will probably get it a cool name.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Wonderful! Always good to see some loyalist machine defiled and corrupted!


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks good!! 
Where do you get the tracks from?


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Brother Dextus said:


> Looks good!!
> Where do you get the tracks from?


The tracks are normal Baneblade tracks. I then made some spike/panel/rivet thingy in 3D and 3D printed a few of them. I then glued them onto each of the tracks down to the bottom of the track. Worked out well


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

koosbeer said:


> The tracks are normal Baneblade tracks. I then made some spike/panel/rivet thingy in 3D and 3D printed a few of them. I then glued them onto each of the tracks down to the bottom of the track. Worked out well


Bloody hell! Thats some serious effort doing individual track spikes. Nice job!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

koosbeer said:


> Thank you  Havent thought of a name yet.


_Ferrum Infernum_


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> _Ferrum Infernum_


That name is boss! Mind if I use it?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

koosbeer said:


> That name is boss! Mind if I use it?


Hell yeah, that's why I suggested it - all yours dude


----------

